# Out playing in the shed



## justallan (Jun 5, 2015)

Got a chance to play with the mill a bit tonight and am darned glad I did. Get this, I'm still on my first blade on the new mill, but we're pretty near finished branding, so I'll be able to get some wood sawn real soon.
I'm certainly liking this stuff, it really makes it worth it and the new clamping system is "Da Bomb" or at least it works pretty good.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 21 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 5, 2015)

Ravishing, simply ravishing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow! Those are fantastic! You have some GORGEOUS stuff out there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 6, 2015)

I am sure you have posted something about the new mill but I seem to have missed it, sure would like to see some pictures of how you dogged that nasty looking burl down to saw it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 6, 2015)

great burl alan awesome figure sawmiser is comeimg here today cant wait to bust some open

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

@sprucegum We are branding today, but I'll probably be sawing some fire killed burls tomorrow and will get some pics of the clamp I built. (Tomorrow's Sunday, Right?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome stuff Allan!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2015)

Groovy man...just groovy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

Well crap, the bosses house got to much rain to brand, so we're going to move cows to their summer pastures instead.
More quality coffee time for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

Some real beauties there Allan. You should have titled your thread Redheads tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> we're going to move cows to their summer pastures instead.
> More quality coffee time for me!



They just did the same thing here in Dayton but for a different reason!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 6, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your mill in action. If everything works out, I might have a burled stump for you to take a whack at(not tiny and has loads of eyes). *fingers crossed* I'm gonna try to get it out next Saturday with brother to help.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> Well crap, the bosses house got to much rain to brand, so we're going to move cows to their summer pastures instead.
> More quality coffee time for me!


Yeh but no oysters

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Some real beauties there Allan. You should have titled your thread Redheads tho


Tom, I had cut a bunch of pot call blanks and was about to post them as something to do with a couple blonds, but saw your post. Then I thought about upping the ante and going with 4 of a kind blonds and 4 of a kind reds.


norman vandyke said:


> Looking forward to seeing your mill in action. If everything works out, I might have a burled stump for you to take a whack at(not tiny and has loads of eyes). *fingers crossed* I'm gonna try to get it out next Saturday with brother to help.


Norman, I only have Sundays off. On a good note though, while moving pairs this morning I found easily the biggest Box Elder I've seen on this ranch and it's all covered with burls. I need to get some salt and mineral out and I'll definitely be getting some pics of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> Tom, I had cut a bunch of pot call blanks and was about to post them as something to do with a couple blonds, but saw your post. Then I thought about upping the ante and going with 4 of a kind blonds and 4 of a kind reds.
> 
> Norman, I only have Sundays off. On a good note though, while moving pairs this morning I found easily the biggest Box Elder I've seen on this ranch and it's all covered with burls. I need to get some salt and mineral out and I'll definitely be getting some pics of it.


I remember about Sundays off. Some of us can collect stuff on Saturdays though. Haha! I look forward to seeing that tree! I'll make sure to take some pictures of those burled stumps some time this week.


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

My bad, Norm. I thought you were saying you were coming out with your brother on Saturday. OOPS!


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 6, 2015)

Haha. Nah. I'm coming out solo next Sunday as planned as long as nothing changes between now and then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 6, 2015)

the images you posted on initial post ............ AWESOME !!! that red and the grain is completely mesmerizing 
wished we had something like that growing here besides cactus 
keep milling, and definitely keep showing us that gorgeous wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 7, 2015)

That is some amazing wood Allen it is great to at least see pictures of wood like that. thanks for letting us take a peak at it
Dave


----------

